# حـــديد قضـبــــــان وخـــــــردة / اسمنت برتلاند 42.5



## ادعم طموحك (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*حـــديد قضـبــــــان وخـــــــردة**يتـــوفر لديــنا كل انواع الحـــديد القضــــبان والخــــردة**( الوسطاء يمتنعون )*​ 
*تحــدد الاسعــار بمعـرفـــة الشـركــة حســب الكميـــة ومينـــاء الوصـــول*​ 
*اسمنت برتلاند 42.5*​ 
------------------------------- *
**يتوفــر لدينــا اسـمـــنت 42,5 اوكـــرانى ـــ اسبــــانى ـــ روســـى بكميــات مفتــوحـة*​ 
*الاسمــنت معبأ طبقــا للمواصفــات العالميه والتعامــل اعتـمادات مستنديـه او خطـاب ضمــان*​ 
يحــــدد السعـــــــر بمعــرفة الشــركــةحســـــب الكــــــميه ومينــاء الوصــول​ 
  ---------

*خـــدمــــاتنـــــا*​ 
*الاستيـراد والتصدير - التمثيل التجارى - تطــوير الاعمال*​ 
*مـواد البنــــاء - المواد الغذائيــــــة – استصلاح الاراضى*​ 
*المشــتقــــات البتـروليــــــة - قـنـــــوات تمــويـليـــــــــة*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الفــرص التصــديريـــة*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]بتوميـن[FONT=&quot] * ديـزل * نحاس * براميل * سكراب * اسمـنت * حـديـد[/FONT][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]يـوريــا[FONT=&quot] * سكــر * زيـت * ذرة * أعـــلاف * تــمــويـل[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[email protected]**[FONT=&quot]
Tel: **[FONT=&quot]0020185713970[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ 
*[FONT=&quot](( رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار **[FONT=&quot]))[/FONT]*[/FONT]​ ​


----------

